# Sunfire TS-EQ12 hints



## metalhammer (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I'd like to hear your opinion about this little beast ;-)

... anyone who auditioned it (properly!) or owns it ?

I'm curious about pros and cons since I heard so much about it but never had a chance to see/test it.

Cheers  !

- Metalhammer


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum (unless you have already been welcomed?). Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have reached out to Sunfire in hopes we can get some of their subwoofers for testing and reviewing.

I don't know of any specific members that own one of these, although we may have one or two.


----------



## metalhammer (Oct 26, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> I have reached out to Sunfire in hopes we can get some of their subwoofers for testing and reviewing.
> 
> I don't know of any specific members that own one of these, although we may have one or two.


... ok, thanks for your 'two cents' ;-)

Cheers !


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> I have reached out to Sunfire in hopes we can get some of their subwoofers for testing and reviewing.


I'm curious to see how receptive they are to you. I got no reply from them myself.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

They responded positively, so I think we will be testing and reviewing some of their products.


----------



## metalhammer (Oct 26, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> They responded positively, so I think we will be testing and reviewing some of their products.


Good news ;-)

I'm looking forward to see what you'll find out :T


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> They responded positively, so I think we will be testing and reviewing some of their products.


Sounds good to me. The EQ12, EQS12 and HRS12 were on my short list to review, so this may work out good. :T


----------



## pyomarty (Dec 24, 2012)

Might be a little late for this reply, i just joined the other day!. 
I own a sunfire Jr8 and a 10" true sub. I have a friend that Had a 12" he blew the driver out. 
I know your asking about the EQ series that has the auto-room Eq with microphone. That would be 
an excellent tool as the sunfires i have need some sort of Eq correction. they can sure pump out the sound it's a great sub for LFE, movies such. it's a little muddy on the Music and SQ but that could be due to my lack of EQ tuning on my part. i can tell you that the 12" is plenty enough for a 20x30 theater. let me know if i can get you anymore info. i know it's not a "professional review" but might give you some idea.. 
Oh ya, these things will walk around if they're on short carpet, tile or wood floors!


----------



## metalhammer (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi pyomarty, do you have any good suggestion about how to avoid 'the cube' walking around ;-) ?


----------



## pyomarty (Dec 24, 2012)

For my jr8 on carpet i've put strips of HOOK velcro on the bottom and that has stopped it from walking into the wall. on the 10" that's on wood i've used the spike isolation method, these brass spikes are upside-down pyramids and have a base which the point sits into. the base has a pad of rubber type material (similar to nonskid pad in drawers and cupboards) that on the wood and tile works great! 
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=240-724










Are you buying this new? or used?


----------



## metalhammer (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah, I heard about this kind of 'spikes' (I think the ones mentioned elsewhere were the 'Dora spikes') and you're confirming me they work well ... good !

The only concern I have is about the holes under the sub where these spikes should be screwed in ... I'm sure I didn't see any under my TS-EQ12 and drilling there few holes is not an option :-(

Cheers !


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Not sure if this will help, but... Parts Express sells all kinds of rubber feet. Perhaps something like that would work.


----------



## metalhammer (Oct 26, 2012)

theJman said:


> Not sure if this will help, but... Parts Express sells all kinds of rubber feet. Perhaps something like that would work.


Hi Jim, rubber feet, according to my experience, don't guarantee this moster won't move during 'action'.

... seller indeed installed for me four rubber feet on the corners but I found it nonetheless touching the nearby wall in no time !

Cheers ;-)


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Maybe it's time to break out the chains...


----------



## metalhammer (Oct 26, 2012)

theJman said:


> Maybe it's time to break out the chains...


... yeah and 'rock' the building :hsd: !!!


----------



## tekmodo (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi I have two tsseq12 and a hrs10 & 8
The hrs a much better for music, when I say this it is in comparison as the tseq range are crazy machines that perform very well for music and movies. With a lfe of 16hz and a sealed enclosure with 2700watts rms moving a very rigid long throw driver they punch like mike Tyson. The hrs has 1000watts rms and is super tight and responsive but you do notice it does not have the impact a tseq12 does. To put this into even more comparison my main theatre sub is a paradigm sub2


----------



## metalhammer (Oct 26, 2012)

... according to my personal experience with the TS-EQ12, frequency response can go as low as 25hz with a maximum pressure around 35hz ... on the paper I saw 16hz as the lowest reachable frequency but when I fed the sub with such a test signal I heard nothing noticeable SPL wise :-(


----------

